# Map of Mountain Biking Trip Reports



## noreasterbackcountry (Dec 6, 2012)

We set up a map for our mountain biking trip reports for folks looking for some info on the local trails.  

http://nebackcountry.blogspot.com/2012/12/map-of-northeast-mountain-biking-trail.html#more


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Dec 11, 2012)

Handy map! Definitely going to help next year when spring rolls around. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## octopus (Mar 1, 2013)

cool map. you should put vietnam on there , its near medway ma. some crazy stuff in there. check it out


----------

